

Do you agree: Ten Questions about Intuitionism - valera_rozuvan
http://www.intuitionism.org/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
As a mathematician who has left academia, I answered "no" seven times,
followed by a "mu" a "yes" and another "no".

I'm not at all impressed by their annotations, I think there's cheats in
there.

